# Chef Pants



## Adamm

For all the pros out there what chef pants do you prefer? I have worn chef wear but since i first bought them it seems there quality has gone down hill. My last pairs of pants havent lasted long, and for the price you pay for them im really thinking its not worth it. So what pants do the rest of you pros out there wear? Im looking for something comfy, cool, and lightweight and doesn't cost a lot or at least that they last.


----------



## SpikeC

Does this tie in with the RR thread?


----------



## rysara

Depends on the station I'm working. If I'm working the line, I have some slate gray chef works pants. If I'm working expo since our kitchen is an open one, I'm right in front of the guests so I put on my chef tux. Bragard Egyptian Cotton chef coat, bragard pants. But I will swear by birkies. They are THE best chef shoes imaginable.


----------



## shankster

I've been wearing Dickies double knee work pants for the last 5 or 6 years(not the same pair) Poly cotton blend,wash n wear and very comfy. Never liked the elastic wiast band,clown looking baggy chef pants,but that's just me. +1 on the Berkies.


----------



## Citizen Snips

for pants black chef works J54
http://www.chefworks.com/?page=shop...argopant&PHPSESSID=kla4sr6pgh8li2kki2s65pi336

for coats i wear bragard short sleeve snap button coat
http://www.bragardusa.com/Short-sleeved-Julius-Chef-Jacket-p/0852-0244.htm

i have 5 of each for each day of the week. they are cheaper and i always choose black for pants (and shoes) and white for coats. one thing i cannot stand is pens and bio-therms in my sleeve. those sleeve pockets are terrible. i also hate chef hats. ill stick with my st. louis blues ball cap 

i used to be the same way with the super berkies but i recently bought a pair that lasted me less than 4 months. they started cracking at the toe and moved up the top of the shoe. my boss had the same bad luck and had his for like 6 months before they started cracking. i was upset because in all my career i loved them and told everyone to buy them. on top of that i had only bought 1 other pair in my life. now i wear black adidas sneakers


----------



## Eamon Burke

2 things I cannot stand about Franco-American culinary tradition: Everythings in French, and everyone's in a ridiculous costume. I wear the coat because it works on a lot of levels, and I like Skull Caps because they keep me up to code, and don't block my vision. But I will not wear those pajama pants or giant fluffy hats. I cannot leave a job because I have a wife and babies at home, and I have never quit a job for any reason except moving--but one day, my current boss started suggesting that I should wear one of those fluffy hats, and if she had pushed it, I would have gone home. It's humiliating.:soapbox:

I wear Khakis. I've spilled hot water down on them, and it doesn't soak up and burn me, they don't tear easily when they snag something(like jeans do), and they are easy to keep clean looking(because they are brown).


----------



## Citizen Snips

lol john, which fluffy pants?? the ones with peppers and salt shakers?? i hate those as well. what i like about the J54 is that they are kinda like khaki cargo pants, you should check them out


----------



## shankster

In the summer months,when temps in the kitchen can reach 100 degs+,I wear the classic "dishwasher" shirt and sometimes don a hair net to sub for a hat. I'm truly a sight to behold,but when it's that hot who gives a [email protected]


----------



## rysara

+1 on the dislike for the pajama pants. I feel they are the most unprofessional attire when it comes to chef wear. Wear checks, khakis, blue, brown, gray, or black. **** a pair of dickies works too. But the pants with peppers or flames and what not are just plain unattractive. 

I always keep a clean uniform set in the office in case I have to go to a table. That includes pants, apron, and jacket. On days that I work expo, I wear one uniform, then change out into my fresh uniform because nothing says unprofessional like seeing a chef go to a table with tomato sauce spattered on their sleeves. 

Oh... another peeve, seeing chefs go to tables with dirty aprons and shoes.


----------



## Eamon Burke

rysara said:


> You know, the mark of a true chef--messy apron, clean sleeves!:lol2:


----------



## bieniek

www.dennys.co.uk

Best trousers and jackets I used. Stay cool jackets are great with the thin yet very very strong material used. I have mine for three years, boil it in pot with soap every week [or machine at 95°] and it still looks like new. The trousers are relatively thick, and also are old but very little wear on them, and those i use on very regular basis. And check the prices for them, just a bargain!

Marc Thuet is an great example on what youve mentioned above. And i dont have any problem with that:biggrin2:


----------



## Miles

I'm fond of the Chef Works and Chef Wear cargo pants. The pockets are pretty handy.


----------



## tweyland

Dickies flat front pants. They're already Scotchguarded, they come in colors, and being a short guy, the doubleknees look dumb on me. Usually they're about $22 at a army surplus store, which is about half of those chef pajama pants. Decent protection from spills and heat.

~Tad


----------

